# read



## RonHextall (May 29, 2015)

Good day. My name is Anton. I am 24 years old. I live in Russia, in a small village. But life in the Russian countryside is different from life in other countries. Everywhere dominated by poverty, alcohol. And the country is difficult, all normal work in the big cities. My dream is to escape from these "shackles". I have no education other than school. In fact, I do not know how other than physical work. But she did not do. At birth I had provrezhdenie brain. I spent two weeks in intensive care. And this problem is reflected in my life. Of course, I'm a regular guy, but physical labor pains me and is a danger to my health. My family is poor and treatment we can not afford. I will not ask for help in tears and say to me bad time. But I would be very grateful if someone could help. Why am I not looking for assistance in your country? 



, watch this video and you'll understand everything yourself. I need about $ 2000. 1 $ is 49 rubles. the average salary in the village of 10 000, which is about $ 200. You can imagine how difficult it is to collect the amount. No, I will not richer, the money can not buy a house or car. But they will be sufficient to hold that the initial course of treatment. At the moment, I have circulatory disorders of the brain. The course takes about 6-8 months. And I can go to a normal level of health. And I can find a job with decent pay, go to college, start making plans for life. Now I'm stuck in one place, no progress. If at least 20 people will $ 100, or $ 200 for 10, the one person on this planet appear brighter future. I'll leave the details of his mother, a map Mastercard 4276 2200 1002 3037. Now we have a late and I have to go to sleep mode is important for me. Tomorrow I run the account on facebook and can any of you answer more questions if they will.

PS Excuse me for my bad English.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey, welcome to the forum. I read many of the posts here and trust me, your English ain't all that bad. And "brain disorder"; I feel yer pain buddy.

I'm thinking begging for $2000 is OK; it's not like you're asking where the big brookies are this year up on the Boulder or some Spidey bull on the Monroe.

Good luck and I recommend you post this in Big Game for more exposure.

.


----------



## RonHextall (May 29, 2015)

I do not force anyone. i just ask for help. I do not from where it wait time that I could spend with advantage being healthy,, it out =  Грустно:: Грустно:: Грустно:


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Heck, Ill offer some of my prime jackrabbit hunting honey holes. Just don't tell anyone about them. Sorry I don't have 2k. Probably spent it on hunting gear.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Goob, maybe you could move it over there for him? Seems like a worthy cause....;-)


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Kwalk3 said:


> Goob, maybe you could move it over there for him? Seems like a worthy cause....;-)


Although the UWN moderators carefully assess every post and each post's location there are times when we allow a public service announcement to be posted, with reckless abandon, in any **** section the member chooses.

Uh....actually if we put Anton's post in Big Game it would just get buried in all the tag draw stuff. It's better where it's at. :-o

.


----------



## goshengrunter (May 18, 2015)

Do you take credit cards? Also I think I have a Mcdonald's gift card with like 60 cents on it:-?


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

hmmmm.


----------



## RonHextall (May 29, 2015)

thank two people who helped in the 25 and 50 dollars. Your help is very important for me


----------

